# Otra vegana muerta. El veganismo es muerte a cámara lenta.



## Carlos París (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )


----------



## bushiburbujito (5 Jun 2022)

Dejad que el darwinismo actúe.


----------



## Carlos París (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Decir que comer carne "no beneficia a la inteligencia " es lisa y llanamente falso. Lo que perjudica a la inteligencia y a la salud en general es no consumir productos animales. Quienes han sido veganos demandan en un momento u otro retornar a una alimentación que incorpore alimentos de origen animal, y en todos ellos precisa el consumo de suplementos. Una dieta basada en vegetales necesita, como poco, la suplementación con vitamina B12, y lo óptimo es añadir unas cuantas más, como las vitaminas liposolubles (A, D, E, K), difíciles o imposibles de conseguir en el mundo vegetal. Esto, que no suele ser discutido por los propios veganos, debería ser motivo de sospecha, pues supone admitir que es una dieta deficitaria.


----------



## auyador (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Espero este titular de los que comen carne asaltando un restaurante de los que no comen carne:








Un grupo de activistas veganos asalta un restaurante e increpa a los clientes: "No es comida, es violencia"


Un grupo de activistas veganos irrumpió este domingo en un restaurante de Australia para protestar por "la esclavitud de los animales".




www.20minutos.es


----------



## BIackadder (5 Jun 2022)

Si de mi dependiera a todos los vegetarianos se les debería prohibir consumir suplementos.

A ver cuánto les duraba entonces la tontería...


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Pero si es exactamente al revés, tontolbote.


----------



## Sardónica (5 Jun 2022)

Da cosa darles un abrazo. Parece como si fuesen a romperse.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Decir que comer carne "no beneficia a la inteligencia " es lisa y llanamente falso. Lo que perjudica a la inteligencia y a la salud en general es no consumir productos animales.



No puedo responder a eso porque te lo estás inventando y las cosas que salen de tu recto anal, evidentemente, me dejan sin argumentos. Qué decirte.



Carlos París dijo:


> Quienes han sido veganos demandan en un momento u otro retornar a una alimentación que incorpore alimentos de origen animal



Evidentemente, en tu realidad paralela todo eso sucede. No te digo que no.



Carlos París dijo:


> Una dieta basada en vegetales necesita...



Nadie te pidió explicaciones que no debes dar. En tu título dices que el veganismo mata. Cíñete a tu propia estupidez.



auyador dijo:


> Espero este titular de los que comen carne asaltando un restaurante de los que no comen carne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que basas tu cosmovisión en base a titulares del 20 Minutos.

En efecto, comer carne no parece que ayude a la inteligencia : )

Imagino que los analfabetos que emplean la conjunción "o" antes de una palabra que empiece por o.


----------



## auyador (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Así que basas tu cosmovisión en base a titulares del 20 Minutos.
> 
> En efecto, comer carne no parece que ayude a la inteligencia : )



Así que basas tu intento de refutación en que el artículo está publicado en 20 minutos.


----------



## treblinca (5 Jun 2022)

La generación con más esperanza de vida de la historia, que son los viejos de ahora, buenas chuletadas y parrilladas que se han comido.


----------



## Sonico (5 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero si es exactamente al revés, tontolbote.



Donde no hay, no hay


----------



## TALEBIANO (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo responder a eso porque te lo estás inventando y las cosas que salen de tu recto anal, evidentemente, me dejan sin argumentos. Qué decirte.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente, en tu realidad paralela todo eso sucede. No te digo que no.
> ...



Al ignore por tonto.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

auyador dijo:


> Así que basas tu intento de refutación en que el artículo está publicado en 20 minutos.



No intenté refutar nada. Yo afirmé (que es a lo que tú respondes) que estás obsesionado con quien no come carne.

Y entras a este hilo a confirmar que, en efecto, estás obsesionado. Y tu pretexto es un titular de 20 Minutos. Pero podría ser de Lo País o de cualquier medio. ¿Me equivoco?


treblinca dijo:


> La generación con más esperanza de vida de la historia, que son los viejos de ahora, buenas chuletadas y parrilladas que se han comido.



Pero ¿no era por las vacunas? ¿En qué quedamos?

La gente imbécil inventa cada día una nueva explicación a la longevidad : )


----------



## Sonico (5 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


>



Yo creo que el tema da para más. ¿Estaba vacunada?


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## auyador (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No intenté refutar nada. Yo afirmé (que es a lo que tú respondes) que estás obsesionado con quien no come carne.



No tengo ninguna obsesión con quien no come carne.

Así que basas tu cosmovisión en base a generalizaciones



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y entras a este hilo a confirmar que, en efecto, estás obsesionado. Y tu pretexto es un titular de 20 Minutos. Pero podría ser de Lo País o de cualquier medio. ¿Me equivoco?



Entro en este hilo porque sabía que aparecería algún vegano como tú. Y me habría ido sin participar si no hubieras escrito nada.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

auyador dijo:


> No tengo ninguna obsesión con quien no come carne.
> 
> Así que basas tu cosmovisión en base a generalizaciones
> 
> ...



En efecto, entras en este hilo para confrontarme. ¿Por qué? Porque te obsesiona que yo no coma carne y esté vivo.

Esto es como los que se inyectan experimentos farmacéuticos y enferman o mueren, y se llenan de rabia al ver que otro no se inyecta nada y está sano y van a saco contra él.

Pues lo mismo : )


----------



## auyador (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En efecto, entras en este hilo para confrontarme. ¿Por qué? Porque te obsesiona que yo no coma carne y esté vivo.



Por mi como si comes hormigón y sigues vivo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Jun 2022)

La carne fue lo que nos permitió desarrollar la inteligencia  El veganismo es una enfermedad mental de masoquistas suicidas. Y quieren arrastrar a todo el mundo a ello, mintiendo descaradamente, para que nos muramos todos con ellos. Son la gente más puto odiosa y enferma que he conocido jamás.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Jun 2022)

Conocí una pareja de veganos cincuentones que, aparte de parecer yonquis con SIDA, se dejaban la mitad del sueldo en la farmacia comprando complementos vitamínicos.


----------



## BIackadder (5 Jun 2022)

Europa Soberana: Homo carnivorus, o revolución carnívora —la caza, la carne y el fuego como aceleradores evolutivos


En los tiempos más tempranos, los hombres vivían en la oscuridad y no tenían animales que cazar. Eran personas pobres, ignorantes, muy inferiores a las que viven hoy en día. Se desplazaban en busca de domida, vivían viajando como nosotros, pero de un modo diferente. Cuando paraban y acampaban...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 Jun 2022)

Molares, premolares, colmillos y paletas

Te lo está diciendo: come lo que pilles por el campo que todo es bueno, hasta la carroña comerían nuestros abuelos de las cavernas


----------



## patroclus (5 Jun 2022)

La carne de hoy es mierda hormonada y con antibioticos. 

A mi lo que más me produce rechazo es el sufrimiento animal.

La mayoría ven a un animal como a un filete con patas, muchos lo vemos como algo bello que hay que cuidar.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Europa Soberana: Homo carnivorus, o revolución carnívora —la caza, la carne y el fuego como aceleradores evolutivos
> 
> 
> En los tiempos más tempranos, los hombres vivían en la oscuridad y no tenían animales que cazar. Eran personas pobres, ignorantes, muy inferiores a las que viven hoy en día. Se desplazaban en busca de domida, vivían viajando como nosotros, pero de un modo diferente. Cuando paraban y acampaban...
> ...



De hecho: los europeos no podemos digerir los productos vegetales. Sólo algunas frutas y poco más. Estuvimos comiendo únicamente pescado, carne, huevos y leche durante miles de años.

Los productos vegetales son la comida de las razas más tontas y que fueron esclavizadas por las razas más inteligentes.


----------



## BIackadder (5 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> La carne de hoy es mierda hormonada y con antibioticos.
> 
> A mi lo que más me produce rechazo es el sufrimiento animal.
> 
> La mayoría ven a un animal como a un filete con patas, muchos lo vemos como algo bello que hay que cuidar.



Y los vegetales, frutos y cereales transgénicos llenos de pesticidas y herbicidas que matan hectáreas y hectáreas de bosque y biodiversidad para ser plantados son mucho más sanos y justos?

Hoy día todo está envenenado, a ver si se os mete en la cabeza. 

Puestos a comer veneno, comeré del más natural para mi cuerpo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Joder has desmontado en un pis pas la teoría de la evolución humana.

Felicidades comedor de pasto.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (5 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> La carne de hoy es mierda hormonada y con antibioticos.
> 
> A mi lo que más me produce rechazo es el sufrimiento animal.
> 
> La mayoría ven a un animal como a un filete con patas, muchos lo vemos como algo bello que hay que cuidar.



Osea te da pena una ternera, pero no una planta que también es bella. Una tomatera es lo más bello del reino vegetal y vosotros la castráis para comer a sus pequeños hijos que brotan con semillas en su interior para perpetuar la especie.


----------



## patroclus (5 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Osea te da pena una ternera, pero no una planta que también es bella. Una tomatera es lo más bello del reino vegetal y vosotros la castráis para comer a sus pequeños hijos que brotan con semillas en su interior para perpetuar la especie.



Si estás igualando a cualquier ser vivo porque no lo igualas con un hijo tuyo. Si matas una ternera para comerla también podrías matar a un hijo tuyo, total son seres vivos.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Pero si sois los putos veganazis los que estáis todo el día dando la chapa.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (5 Jun 2022)

Hay quienes dicen que si no tenemos garras, colmillos, velocidad, etc., es que no somos naturalmente carnívoros u omnívoros. Pero pienso que, aunque es cierto que no tenemos las cualidades de las fieras, tenemos la inteligencia, y con esta podemos cazar, ¿o no? Con esta diseñamos armas, tendemos trampas, construimos neveras (para no comer carne a la manera de los buitres o hienas), etc. La inteligencia humana no deja de ser otro útil fiero, tal como las garras y los colmillos, ¿por qué no?


----------



## Futilvago (5 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> De hecho: los europeos no podemos digerir los productos vegetales. Sólo algunas frutas y poco más. Estuvimos comiendo únicamente pescado, carne, huevos y leche durante miles de años.
> 
> Los productos vegetales son la comida de las razas más tontas y que fueron esclavizadas por las razas más inteligentes.



¿Y según tú cuál son esas razas?
No creo que haya habido jamás una raza o pueblo que no haya comido carne a destajo si ha podido hacerlo.
Este es un tío que se fue a vivir con bosquimanos, quizás los seres mas "primitivos" que hay, y en cuanto pueden comen carne, despreciando fruta y verduras:

Anthony Gustin


----------



## patroclus (5 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Y los vegetales, frutos y cereales transgénicos llenos de pesticidas y herbicidas que matan hectáreas y hectáreas de bosque y biodiversidad para ser plantados son mucho más sanos y justos?
> 
> Hoy día todo está envenenado, a ver si se os mete en la cabeza.
> 
> Puestos a comer veneno, comeré del más natural para mi cuerpo.



Quitarse de la carne es muy difícil y casi todas las comidas están elaboradas con ella. Lo que se puede hacer es en lugar de comerse un chuletón de 400 gr, comerse uno de 200 gr, parece que no pero se ahorra sufrimiento animal y al cuerpo le vendría hasta bien comer menos carne.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (5 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si estás igualando a cualquier ser vivo porque no lo igualas con un hijo tuyo. Si matas una ternera para comerla también podrías matar a un hijo tuyo, total son seres vivos.



Los igualas tú renunciado a tu evolución como omnivoro, "por qué son muy bonitos" es lo que conlleva no pasar hambre y tener el supermercado lleno.


----------



## entelequia (5 Jun 2022)

Problemas del primer mundo


----------



## NormanMan (5 Jun 2022)

bla bla bla bla DETOX bla bla bla DETOX bla bla bla.


----------



## BIackadder (5 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Quitarse de la carne es muy difícil y casi todas las comidas están elaboradas con ella. Lo que se puede hacer es en lugar de comerse un chuletón de 400 gr, comerse uno de 200 gr, parece que no pero se ahorra sufrimiento animal y al cuerpo le vendría hasta bien comer menos carne.



Vale, pero yo no voy a quitarme de comer carne porque los que mandan quieran comerme el coco con dilemas éticos, cuándo ellos son los primeros en ponerse ciegos de las de mejor calidad y en putearnos y hacernos sufrir más que al ganado...

Que es lo único que somos para ELLOS.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (5 Jun 2022)

Que cada uno coma lo que le de la gana


----------



## hemorroide (5 Jun 2022)

Ahora lo más importante para ella es que su ataud no lleve cuero.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Algo de cultura no vendría mal. Si eres una persona que no es creacionista, sino científica, a poco que te informes sobre la evolución del hombre sabrás que el cerebro del ser humano creció al tener que practicar carroñerismo para sobrevivir, y con la evolución, paso a ser omnívoro.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (5 Jun 2022)

D.E.P. 
Siempre comía frutas y verduras ..


----------



## ELOS (5 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo creo que el tema da para más. ¿Estaba vacunada?



Pues precisamente los veganos suelen ser contrarios a cualquier medicamento por motivos de salud.
Y lo de las kakunas, ni te cuento.


----------



## ApartapeloS (5 Jun 2022)

Son muertes sanas


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Hay quienes dicen que si no tenemos garras, colmillos, velocidad, etc., es que no somos naturalmente carnívoros u omnívoros. Pero pienso que, aunque es cierto que no tenemos las cualidades de las fieras, tenemos la inteligencia, y con esta podemos cazar, ¿o no? Con esta diseñamos armas, tendemos trampas, construimos neveras (para no comer carne a la manera de los buitres o hienas), etc. La inteligencia humana no deja de ser otro útil fiero, tal como las garras y los colmillos, ¿por qué no?



Efectivamente, somos omnívoros y depredadores pero no somos depredadores al uso, somos super-depredadores, negar eso es de tal nivel de estupidez que no merece atención. Por otra parte habría que distinguir 2 tipos de depredación: herbívora y carnívora, los vegetarianos creen tener superioridad moral porque no comen carne pero cuando comen vegetales están de igual forma alimentándose de un ser vivo y probablemente de nutrientes procedentes de abono animal.

Unas de las pruebas más que evidentes es que los animales más inteligentes del planeta son depredadores, ya sean carnívoros u omnívoros, por tener que refinar sus técnicas para sobrevivir.






Deduzco que los vegetarianos tendrán una visión periférica de la hostia y 4 estómagos a modo de rumiante.


----------



## omin0na (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



por que los veganos intentan imponer su moralidad al resto, llamandonos insensibles, come cadaveres, porque asumen que ser cazador o pescador y ser buena persona es imposible y con todo eso nos tocan muchisimo las pelotas,


----------



## ELOS (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En efecto, entras en este hilo para confrontarme. ¿Por qué? Porque te obsesiona que yo no coma carne y esté vivo.
> 
> Esto es como los que se inyectan experimentos farmacéuticos y enferman o mueren, y se llenan de rabia al ver que otro no se inyecta nada y está sano y van a saco contra él.
> 
> Pues lo mismo : )



Como ex-vegetariano, siento decirte que involuntariamente estás en el lado de la actual tiranía ideológica de las Elites.
Con el tiempo podrían obligarte a comer insectos por la escasez de cereales y productos fértiles, que ellos mismos han provocado.
Y es algo que en los 2 últimos años me ha impedido volver a consumir menos carne. Llámame reaccionario si quieres.
Por lo demás , puedes tener razón en tus argumentos


----------



## ELOS (5 Jun 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> por que los veganos intentan imponer su moralidad al resto, llamandonos insensibles, come cadaveres, porque asumen que ser cazador o pescador y ser buena persona es imposible y con todo eso nos tocan muchisimo las pelotas,



Os engañan a vosotros y a esos "falsos" vegetarianos.
Es la ideología progre la que se ha aprovechado de esa alternativa, confrontando a unos y a otros. 
Si convives con veganos te das cuenta de que son muy tolerantes, aunque no compartan tu opción.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Jun 2022)

Otra enfermedad mental, como todos los tarados de hoy en día que hacen cosas antinaturales

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Jun 2022)

Veguano muerto abono pa su güerto.

Así se hara una con sus zanahorias y la Pachamama.


----------



## kabeljau (5 Jun 2022)

Ya lo dejaron bien claro esos antepasados.


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jun 2022)

El OP ya le dió el zasca supremo en el 3er comentario y no fue capaz de contraargumentar, necesita pasar por un proceso de frustración (de ahí los insultos), aceptación y superación. El problema es que pagan justos por pecadores, los más "listos" se callan porque el único motivo "racional" para no comer carne en realidad es emocional y no hay más.
Que hagan lo que quieran pero que no vengan a dar discursitos vacíos, moralistas y de terraplanista de que somos herbívoros, de que neguemos nuestra naturaleza y de que pobrecitos mamíferos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Jun 2022)

Sigo sin escrúpulos la dieta de mis abuelos que tienen 93 años, ser omnívoro manda ser progre mata.


----------



## Charidemo (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Es el efecto péndulo. Cuanto mas turra se de o perciba desde un lado mayor es la respuesta desde el otro. Es casi una ley universal.


----------



## Genofinder (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia



Es al reves subnormal, el consumo de carne cocinada tras el descubrimiento del fuego fué lo que hizo a la especie humana desarrollar la inteligencia mas que Las demas especies.


----------



## rondo (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Típico del socialismo ser un puto veganista,eres un puto sociata sarasa


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## rondo (5 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si estás igualando a cualquier ser vivo porque no lo igualas con un hijo tuyo. Si matas una ternera para comerla también podrías matar a un hijo tuyo, total son seres vivos.



Y si matas una mosca también no te jode,puto estrogenizado


----------



## TALEBIANO (5 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Hay quienes dicen que si no tenemos garras, colmillos, velocidad, etc., es que no somos naturalmente carnívoros u omnívoros. Pero pienso que, aunque es cierto que no tenemos las cualidades de las fieras, tenemos la inteligencia, y con esta podemos cazar, ¿o no? Con esta diseñamos armas, tendemos trampas, construimos neveras (para no comer carne a la manera de los buitres o hienas), etc. La inteligencia humana no deja de ser otro útil fiero, tal como las garras y los colmillos, ¿por qué no?



Los gorilas tienen colmillos y son vegetarianos por tanto la hipótesis de que por no tener colmillos no somos carnívoros es una gilipollez.

Como bien dices nuestro cerebro es nuestra arma, al igual que nuestra mano y sobre todo nuestro juego de hombro-cadera que nos permite arrojar lanzas, piedras, ondas... Los chimpancés carecen de esa capacidad.


----------



## John Smmith (5 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Si de mi dependiera a todos los vegetarianos se les debería prohibir consumir suplementos.
> 
> A ver cuánto les duraba entonces la tontería...



Nunca pasará, porque el motivo de todas estas estupideces es crear drogodependientes, siervos de las farmaceuticas. Por eso son tan activistas.

Yo ya ni discuto con ciertas estupideces. Podemos debatir sobre el exceso de consumo de carne en occidente, el resto es pura estupidez y no vale la pena perder el tiempo debatiendo. Alla cada cual con sus mierdas.


----------



## Albtd43 (5 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


>



El veganismo es una ideología para mentes privilegiadas. **foto perfil**

Por mí, genial. Que la practiquen todos, especialmente los que tienen pauta completa. Es como si la basura se sacase sola.


----------



## cienaga (5 Jun 2022)

cosas que pasan cuando eres 100% vegano

Anemia megaloblastica


----------



## racalmatt (5 Jun 2022)

Mi abuela siempre me decía, _"hay que comer de todo, pero con mesura"._

Lo que pasa ahora es que la humanidad ha "industrializado" los alimentos, ésto es bueno, porque los hace accesibles para el gran número de personas, pero también tiene un lado malo, y es la "desnaturalización" de los alimentos, y lo más importante, que tendemos a banalizar la comida... , es decir, podemos comer de todo y en cualquier momento... Eso no era así hasta hace poco. Para comer carne, había que cazar o destinar tiempo y recursos a la crianza de los animales..., lo mismo para comer vegetales de cualquier tipo, o pilladas lo que crecía naturalmente en el prado, o metías tiempo y recursos en la labranza.
Ésto ha llevado a que desvinculemos de nuestras mentes el esfuerzo = obtención de alimentos. (y por cierto, también sin esfuerzo = calorías no consumidas).

En realidad es una aberración, pero no nos queda otra que tirar pa'lante y mejorar el método, hay muchas bocas que alimentar.


----------



## Murnau (5 Jun 2022)

auyador dijo:


> No tengo ninguna obsesión con quien no come carne.
> 
> Así que basas tu cosmovisión en base a generalizaciones
> 
> ...



Te aviso que eso es un trollaco como una bosta de vaca.


----------



## Murnau (5 Jun 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Pero si sois los putos veganazis los que estáis todo el día dando la chapa.



Lo mismo decían de las no vacunas, que eran los otros los que los amenazaban para que no se las pusieran.


----------



## Murnau (5 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> El OP ya le dió el zasca supremo en el 3er comentario y no fue capaz de contraargumentar, necesita pasar por un proceso de frustración (de ahí los insultos), aceptación y superación. El problema es que pagan justos por pecadores, los más "listos" se callan porque el único motivo "racional" para no comer carne en realidad es emocional y no hay más.
> Que hagan lo que quieran pero que no vengan a dar discursitos vacíos, moralistas y de terraplanista de que somos herbívoros, de que neguemos nuestra naturaleza y de que pobrecitos mamíferos.



Por eso van a hacer mucho ruido en el futuro, porque meter a la mujer en el ajo es eliminar la lógica a todo el debate, solo quedará emocionalidad, tiránica emocionalidad.


----------



## Sonico (5 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues precisamente los veganos suelen ser contrarios a cualquier medicamento por motivos de salud.
> Y lo de las kakunas, ni te cuento.



Si el medicamento es vegano, sin problemas


----------



## Calimero (5 Jun 2022)

El tema es fácil. Pongan a un vegano a comer sólo los productos veganos autóctonos de su tierra natal. Nada de importaciones de otros países y frutas fuera de temporada.

Pongan a ese muerto de hambre haciendo una dieta omnívora con las mismas condiciones.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## vinavil (5 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


>







Esta era frugívora. Si pretendes alimentarte a base de zumos de naranja lo normal es que te mueras. Y si eres un enfermo de artritis reumatoide como esta tía ya compras todos los boletos.

Esta dieta es la misma que han estado vendiendo durante años las famosas y todas las revistas femeninas pero llevada al extremo. Las famosas dietas detox que consisten en batidos verdosos de aspecto repugnante.


----------



## Carlos París (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo responder a eso porque te lo estás inventando y las cosas que salen de tu recto anal, evidentemente, me dejan sin argumentos. Qué decirte.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente, en tu realidad paralela todo eso sucede. No te digo que no.
> ...



Además de la evidencia de que las dietas veganas son deficitarias en nutrientes esenciales, son numerosos los estudios que atestiguan que el consumo de carne se correlaciona positivamente con una mayor esperanza de vida y menor mortalidad infantil. Los países con mayor consumo cárnico y productos animales per cápita se cuentan entre los más longevos, destacando Hong Kong, que ha desbancado a Japón como país con mayor longevidad.

Total Meat Intake is Associated with Life Expectancy: A Cross-Sectional Data Analysis of 175 Contemporary Populations - PMC (nih.gov)














Meat and Nicotinamide: A Causal Role in Human Evolution, History, and Demographics


Hunting for meat was a critical step in all animal and human evolution. A key brain-trophic element in meat is vitamin B[3] / nicotinamide. The supply of meat and nicotinamide steadily increased from the Cambrian origin of animal predators ratcheting ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







This urban population is leading the world in life expectancy
Hong Kong has the longest life expectancy
Japanese are still top three for life expectancy – but Hongkongers are top
Japanese Women Fall to No. 2 in Life Expectancy
Life Expectancy by Country 2019
Earth Science study finds Hong Kong’s appetite for meat causes the city to be one of the world’s highest greenhouse gas emitter
Egg Consumption Per Capita in Hong Kong
Study Shows Popular Fish Consumed in Hong Kong under Serious Threat
Dietary intake and practices in the Hong Kong Chinese population
Hong Kong Livestock and Products Annual Report 2015


----------



## patroclus (5 Jun 2022)

Pones en un buscador esperanza de vida de vegano y comedor de carne y en todos los que he visto dicen que estan más sanos los veganos que los carnivoros y que viven más, entre 4 y 10 años más. 

Ejemplo,








Esperanza de vida de los vegetarianos » ¿Viven más tiempo?


¿Es cierto que una alimentación vegetariana es tan sana que los vegetarianos viven más tiempo que la gente carnívora? Encuentren aquí la respuesta.




neoblau.com


----------



## Ederall (5 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Conocí una pareja de veganos cincuentones que, aparte de parecer yonquis con SIDA, se dejaban la mitad del sueldo en la farmacia comprando complementos vitamínicos.



Los ricos ganan (la carne para ellos) y la farmacia también, si es el tipo de tonto que quiere la agenda 2030, nadie se va a quejar.

Eso sí, cuantos más mongolos cumplan con su deber, menos nos joderán a la gente normal, que cada vez somos menos...


----------



## Ederall (5 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pones en un buscador esperanza de vida de vegano y comedor de carne y en todos los que he visto dicen que estan más sanos los veganos que los carnivoros y que viven más, entre 4 y 10 años más.
> 
> Ejemplo,
> 
> ...



No te lo crees ni tu xDDD


----------



## tmoliterno (5 Jun 2022)

Con que me digáis un solo vegano que haya triunfado en la vida y/o esté sano y fuerte me conformo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Jun 2022)

Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



El problema no está en comer o en dejar de comer lo uno o lo otro, el auténtico problema viene cuando prohibes a alguien comer algún alimento determinado, algo que hacen e intentan hacer por todos los medios los veganos con los alimentos de origen animal.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba.



Efectivamente, el subnormal, al menos en materia de alimentación.


----------



## Funcional (5 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pones en un buscador esperanza de vida de vegano y comedor de carne y en todos los que he visto dicen que estan más sanos los veganos que los carnivoros y que viven más, entre 4 y 10 años más.
> 
> Ejemplo,
> 
> ...



Pero, amo a vé, tu te crees que alguien ha hecho un estudio serio, realizando un seguimiento de lo que han comido los componentes de la muestra a lo largo de 95 años para ver quien se muere antes?
El veganismo radical y estricto, salvo en aquellas poblaciones remotas que no tienen acceso a proteína animal por falta de poder adquisitivo, es un invento moderno, tan moderno que es imposible realizar un experimento de estas características para medir nada menos que la esperanza de vida. Vamos, que el científico que pretenda hacerlo se jubila antes de terminarlo.
De verdad, os ponen fakes absurdas en cualquier panfleto y os lo tragáis.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Jun 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> D.E.P.
> Siempre comía frutas y verduras ..



Siempre hacia el imbécil en materia de alimentación...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Jun 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Dejad que el darwinismo actúe.


----------



## pepeleches (5 Jun 2022)

Como siempre, se mezcla la ideología con la pseudociencia. El otro día escuchaba a un nutricionista (que además daba consejos realmente interesantes...) que de repente empieza a hablar de cambio climáticos y mierdas así. 

Pues no, ese es el problema. No mezcles lo que es bueno o malo para el cuerpo (que es tu trabajo...) con lo que pueda ser bueno o malo para la ecología (que es tu ideología). Porque podría llegar el momento en que tu ideología te lleve a no dar los mejores consejos para tu trabajo. 

A mi me parece muy bien que haya veganos porque piensen que es mejor dieta, o veganos por temas éticos, por supuesto. El tema está en que no intenten evangelizar al resto. 

Más aún porque la norma se ha convertido en que los veganos tengan dos o más perros, que comen tanta más carne que la que comían ellos, lo cual es un sistentido brutal. Te doy la chapa para que tú no comas animales, mientras mantenemos en casa animales carnívoros. Muy lógico sí


----------



## Camarlengolazo (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Y los necrófagos??
Somos muchísimo más esenciales que vosotros.
Deja de enfocarte en lo más llamativo.
Con un poco de enjuague bucal nos organizamos.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (5 Jun 2022)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Con que me digáis un solo vegano que haya triunfado en la vida y/o esté sano y fuerte me conformo.



Vegano no era, sino vegetariano a secas, pero el ejemplo sirve. Hitler. Pero sano de cabeza para arriba, lo que es sano, no lo tengo claro.

No conozco un solo vegano al que no le falte un hervor.


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jun 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Pero, amo a vé, tu te crees que alguien ha hecho un estudio serio, realizando un seguimiento de lo que han comido los componentes de la muestra a lo largo de 95 años para ver quien se muere antes?
> El veganismo radical y estricto, salvo en aquellas poblaciones remotas que no tienen acceso a proteína animal por falta de poder adquisitivo, es un invento moderno, tan moderno que es imposible realizar un experimento de estas características para medir nada menos que la esperanza de vida. Vamos, que el científico que pretenda hacerlo se jubila antes de terminarlo.
> De verdad, os ponen fakes absurdas en cualquier panfleto y os lo tragáis.



Y muchas más variables que se sacan de la ecuación, si es en EEUU lo más lógico es que en ese estudio se encuentre una amplia muestra de personas con vida sedentaria y/o obesidad en el lado omnívoro/carnívoro.


----------



## Basster (5 Jun 2022)

Comer carne es respetable, tanto o más que no comerla, FIN. Lo que otra persona ingiera para nutrirse no es asunto de nadie. Al igual que no lo es en que gasta su dinero o quien mete en su cama.


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Y los necrófagos??
> Somos muchísimo más esenciales que vosotros.
> Deja de enfocarte en lo más llamativo.
> Con un poco de enjuague bucal nos organizamos.



Hoy en día bien podemos ser necrófagos, fíese usted de lo procesado, de la farmafia, los súper suplementos veganos y demás historias, quizás nos sorprenderíamos







A todo esto, nadie ha pensado que los peces se comen todos los excrementos que, literalmente, desechamos al mar y ríos?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Algo de cultura no vendría mal. Si eres una persona que no es creacionista, sino científica, a poco que te informes sobre la evolución del hombre sabrás que el cerebro del ser humano creció al tener que practicar carroñerismo para sobrevivir, y con la evolución, paso a ser omnívoro.





Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Joder has desmontado en un pis pas la teoría de la evolución humana.
> 
> Felicidades comedor de pasto.



Tú lo dices. "La teoría".

La verdad es que la mayoría del personal se traga cualquier estupidez, no ya sin leer un mínimo de historia, sino sin usar el sentido común.

Todo el mundo sabe de sobra que la carne no formó parte de la dieta esencial de la humanidad hasta hace cien años. Lo sabeis todos de sobra. Ya tuvimos esta conversación unas cuantas veces. Los analfabetos siempre repetís lo mismo pero ya por pura huida hacia adelante.

Todavía estoy esperando un documento histórico que alguna civilización que



BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Pero si sois los putos veganazis los que estáis todo el día dando la chapa.



¿Sí? Yo sólo veo carnívoros dando la brasa en el foro con este tema. ¿Me ves a mí abrir hilos sobre la dieta de los demás? Sois vosotros los obsesivos enfermos.



ELOS dijo:


> Y es algo que en los 2 últimos años me ha impedido volver a consumir menos carne. Llámame reaccionario si quieres.



Nadie te impidió nada, paranoico. Menudas películas estoy leyendo hoy. "Ex vegetariano". Patético.

Otros enfermos mentales obsesionados con lo que comen los demás. Llevamos unos cuantos hoy, ¿eh? Amenazando y pidiendo "respeto".

Totalmente chiflados. Menos mal que comer carne os... ¿Cómo es? ¿Suma puntos en test de inteligencia?



Manosnegras dijo:


> El OP ya le dió el zasca supremo en el 3er comentario y no fue capaz de contraargumentar,



Nadie dio un "zasca". Eso de "zasca" es lo que responden los nenes de chupete. O de biberón. "Zasca". Vocabulario de retrasados.

No hay nada que "contraargumentar". Las invenciones que salen de vuestras mentes chifladas no se "contraargumentan". ¿Qué le dices a un chiflado que se inventa que es inteligente gracias a que come mortadela?



Genofinder dijo:


> Es al reves subnormal, el consumo de carne cocinada tras el descubrimiento del fuego fué lo que hizo a la especie humana desarrollar la inteligencia mas que Las demas especies.



La fuente: Newtrall.



rondo dijo:


> Típico del socialismo ser un puto veganista,eres un puto sociata sarasa



Si en este foro sois todos rojos de mierda. Empezando por ti, que eres analfabeto perdido. Redactas como un desquiciado.



NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Puedes decirlo sin llorar?



Otra frase de niños y preadolescentes. Evidentemente no podeis aspirar a más intelectualmente.



Carlos París dijo:


> Además de la evidencia de que las dietas veganas son deficitarias en nutrientes esenciales, son numerosos los estudios que atestiguan que el consumo de carne se correlaciona positivamente con una mayor esperanza de vida y menor mortalidad infantil. Los países con mayor consumo cárnico y productos animales per cápita se cuentan entre los más longevos, destacando Hong Kong, que ha desbancado a Japón como país con mayor longevidad.
> 
> Total Meat Intake is Associated with Life Expectancy: A Cross-Sectional Data Analysis of 175 Contemporary Populations - PMC (nih.gov)
> 
> ...



Sabes que no me va a costar nada (pero nada) ponerte enlaces diciendo exactamente lo que dices ahí. Es más: enlaces de las mismas fuentes. Montones de "estudios" que dicen una cosa y la contraria.

Fíjate la estupidez que estás defendiendo, el grado de chorradas que repetís la mayoría de personas, que llevamos ya no sé cuántos "logros" a través de comer carne:

Desarrollo evolutivo físico: mejora de la dentadura (lo dijiste tú antes).
Mejora de la inteligencia.
Alargamiento de la esperanza de vida.
¡Joder, con los comefiletes! ¿Hay alguna propiedad que no tengan las chuletas de cerdo? ¡Si hasta parecen mágicas!

¿Qué tal si os sentamos con los de las vacunas? También defienden una correlación entre la esperanza de vida y lo suyo. Su tema. Me gustaría sentaros y veros discutir vendiendo vuestros productos (tú defiendes tus chuletas y ellos sus vacunas) en pro de la atribución de la esperanza de vida.

Todo argumentado en hechos que no se pueden demostrar. No puedes aportar pruebas empíricas que vinculen claramente el consumo de carne o la inyección de vacunas con todas esas propiedades mágicas que atribuyes.

Simplemente, te vendieron humo durante años, tanto a ti como a la mayoría. Y es duro que os confronten con vuestra propaganda, ¿eh?

Hala. A seguir vendiendo salchichas como remedio mágico.


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tú lo dices. "La teoría".
> 
> La verdad es que la mayoría del personal se traga cualquier estupidez, no ya sin leer un mínimo de historia, sino sin usar el sentido común.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe de sobra que la carne no formó parte de la dieta esencial de la humanidad hasta hace cien años. Lo sabeis todos de sobra. Ya tuvimos esta conversación unas cuantas veces. Los analfabetos siempre repetís lo mismo pero ya por pura huida hacia adelante.



Que ridículo eres, no solo eres ignorante, es que además te regodeas. No has abierto un libro en tu vida, te vendría bien abrir alguno, el que sea y darte un paseo por algún periodo histórico.
La ganadería y la caza nos han acompañado desde siempre analfabeto, los cerdos, las gallinas, las ovejas, los perros, etc, todo son creaciones del ser humano. Te hemos dado miles de argumentos y evidencias que no se pueden refutar, desde las pinturas rupestres, hasta la lista de vitaminas que faltan en una dieta sin carne, entre otros y sigues erre que erre diciendo chorradas sin intentar contraargumentar algo medianamente serio.

No sé si eres troll u oligofrénico de manual, solo falta que digas que la tierra es plana y que hace 100 años que se descubrió la rueda. Bastante tendrás con escribir y no cagarte encima como para pedirte que razones un poco con la media neurona que tendrás, así que ni me voy a molestar.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que ridículo eres, no solo eres ignorante, es que además te regodeas. No has abierto un libro en tu vida, te vendría bien abrir alguno, el que sea y darte un paseo por algún periodo histórico.
> La ganadería y la caza nos han acompañado desde siempre analfabeto, los cerdos, las gallinas, las ovejas, los perros, etc, todo son creaciones del ser humano. Te hemos dado miles de argumentos y evidencias que no se pueden refutar, desde las pinturas rupestres, hasta la lista de vitaminas que faltan en una dieta sin carne, entre otros y sigues erre que erre diciendo chorradas sin intentar contraargumentar algo medianamente serio.
> 
> No sé si eres troll u oligofrénico de manual, solo falta que digas que la tierra es plana y que hace 100 años que se descubrió la rueda. Bastante tendrás con escribir y no cagarte encima como para pedirte que razones un poco con la media neurona que tendrás, así que ni me voy a molestar.



Precisamente eso es lo que te sucede a ti, que quizá lo haces por llamar la atención o por profunda subnormalidad. Hay una enorme diferencia entre "la ganadería y la caza nos han acompañado siempre" y "la humanidad comió principalmente carne" (añadiendo la memez esa de que, por eso, somos "inteligentes").

Precisamente es a catetos iletrados como tú a quienes venden esas mamarrachadas que no resisten el más mínimo contexto histórico. *Ni una *civilización que haya subsistido principalmente a base de carne, cuando sabes de sobra que la carne fue siempre algo esporádico entre la mayor parte de la población (los trabajadores o pobres en general), si es que se daba.

Imagino que eso de pensar que la mayor parte de la humanidad se levantó comiendo chuletas será producto de la LOGSE o vete tú a saber.


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Precisamente eso es lo que te sucede a ti, que quizá lo haces por llamar la atención o por profunda subnormalidad. Hay una enorme diferencia entre "la ganadería y la caza nos han acompañado siempre" y "la humanidad comió principalmente carne" (añadiendo la memez esa de que, por eso, somos "inteligentes").
> 
> Precisamente es a catetos iletrados como tú a quienes venden esas mamarrachadas que no resisten el más mínimo contexto histórico. *Ni una *civilización que haya subsistido principalmente a base de carne, cuando sabes de sobra que la carne fue siempre algo esporádico entre la mayor parte de la población (los trabajadores o pobres en general), si es que se daba.
> 
> Imagino que eso de pensar que la mayor parte de la humanidad se levantó comiendo chuletas será producto de la LOGSE o vete tú a saber.



Para empezar ve al oculista que te revise la vista porque en ningún momento he dicho que solo comiésemos carne para que vayas de listillo con tu moco colgando a decir falacias, somos omnívoros y la carne siempre ha sido una parte fundamental, en más o menor medida, en nuestra dieta. 
Sé que ni sabrás lo que es la pirámide alimenticia pero toma





Si quieres suprimir la carne y derivados adelante, total... la humanidad se levantaba comiendo lechugas y los cerdos estaban de mascotas. 
No me cites más para dar el coñazo con tonterías de analfabeto, que ya has cambiado de argumento varias veces y se te ve el plumero de troll mongolito. 
Como siempre os pasa a los boomers recurrís a la LOGSE, como si en este país en algún momento hubiese habido una educación que no sea prusiana. Toma, lee un poco analfabeto:








What Did the Romans Eat and Drink? Learn About Dining and Diets in the Ancient Empire


Across the empire, Ancient Roman food and drink were varied and diverse, but always interesting.




mymodernmet.com




Ups, perdón, que los boomers no sabéis inglés.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tú lo dices. "La teoría".
> 
> La verdad es que la mayoría del personal se traga cualquier estupidez, no ya sin leer un mínimo de historia, sino sin usar el sentido común.
> 
> ...



Calla maricón y vete a comer lechugas por ahí.


----------



## Alatristeando (5 Jun 2022)

Malnutrición y veganismo...


----------



## Sogas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manoliko (5 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Decir que comer carne "no beneficia a la inteligencia " es lisa y llanamente falso. Lo que perjudica a la inteligencia y a la salud en general es no consumir productos animales. Quienes han sido veganos demandan en un momento u otro retornar a una alimentación que incorpore alimentos de origen animal, y en todos ellos precisa el consumo de suplementos. Una dieta basada en vegetales necesita, como poco, la suplementación con vitamina B12, y lo óptimo es añadir unas cuantas más, como las vitaminas liposolubles (A, D, E, K), difíciles o imposibles de conseguir en el mundo vegetal. Esto, que no suele ser discutido por los propios veganos, debería ser motivo de sospecha, pues supone admitir que es una dieta deficitaria.



Cuando los simios se vieron forzados a adaptarse a la sabana algunos se volvieron veganos y otros carnívoros. Los veganos se extinguieron y los carnívoros evolucionaron en humanos. La antropología da por hecho desde hace décadas que la ingesta de carne fue esencial para el desarrollo del cerebro.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

Para que veas el daño que causa Netflix. Enanos en la Edad Media.



Manosnegras dijo:


> Para empezar ve al oculista que te revise la vista porque en ningún momento he dicho que solo comiésemos carne para que vayas de listillo con tu moco colgando a decir falacias, somos omnívoros y la carne siempre ha sido una parte fundamental, en más o menor medida, en nuestra dieta.
> Sé que ni sabrás lo que es la pirámide alimenticia pero toma
> 
> 
> ...



Dejando a un lado tu ridícula pirámide (en la que, por cierto, esos alimentos tan importantes y que te hacen vivir tanto son los menos recomendados en tu propio dibujito), vamos a ir al texto de tu propio enlace:



> _The Ancient Romans ate *seafood*, *fowl*, and *red meat*. Many of the poorest Romans could only afford occasional cuts_



Fíjate si eres imbécil, que en cualquier fuente histórica encuentras siempre la misma frase. Hasta en tu mismísima fuente lo tienes.

Ya hay que ser imbécil para tener tantas ganas de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

Viajo bastante. Bastante más que cualquiera de este foro, de hecho.

Pero que te vas por las ramas diciendo estupideces. Vas a tener mucho trabajo vinculando las armaduras del Alcázar de Segovia con la frase "el veganismo es muerte".

La ciencia.


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado tu ridícula pirámide (en la que, por cierto, esos alimentos tan importantes y que te hacen vivir tanto son los menos recomendados en tu propio dibujito), vamos a ir al texto de tu propio enlace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni te lo has leído y dejas constancia de que no sabes ni lo más básico. La pirámide no mide la importancia de uno u otro boomer, simplemente es una estimación de la cantidad diaria necesaria para una dieta balanceada en nutrientes.

Que los más pobres solo comiesen carne de manera ocasional no significa que viviesen una vida plena como el resto comiendo solo pan, mongolito. En fin, que te pensarás que los pobres comían frutas y verduras, iban a las termas y vivían 70 años. Léete el artículo y deja de hacer el ridículo.

Eso sí, me ha sorprendido que sepas usar el traductor de Google, es un avance.
En fin, que ni un segundo más voy a desperdiciar en semejante excremento como tú. Ahí te quedas llorica, ya te dará un jamacuco con tus lechugas. Sigue así campeón, que lo estás haciendo muy bien


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Ni te lo has leído y dejas constancia de que no sabes ni lo más básico. La pirámide no mide la importancia de uno u otro boomer, simplemente es una estimación de la cantidad diaria necesaria para una dieta balanceada en nutrientes.
> 
> Que los más pobres solo comiesen carne de manera ocasional no significa que viviesen una vida plena como el resto comiendo solo pan, mongolito. En fin, que te pensarás que los pobres comían frutas y verduras, iban a las termas y vivían 70 años. Léete el artículo y deja de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> ...



Tú estás en un hilo que afirma que el "veganismo es muerte". En el título, directamente.

Luego tus amigos (ni me acuerdo si lo escribiste tú o cualquiera de las decenas de retrasados como tú que repiten lo mismo) se dedican a atribuirle propiedades mágicas a la carne; a saber: longevidad, dentadura, inteligencia... Y todo basándose en teorías, que es lo más divertido. Teorías que uno debe creer si no quiere quedarse fuera del grupo.

Por supuesto, todo esto admitiendo que la carne, no sólo no es un alimento básico (en vuestros propios dibujitos de pirámides lo ves), sino, también, vuestros propios artículos que os recuerdan que la mayoría de la población en cualquier civilización no comía carne.

Y va a resultar que la población creció gracias a las clases pudientes, según estás insinuando. Porque no descendemos de los pobres, claro. La mayoría, según insinúas, descendemos de los nobles, los que comían carne. Y por eso vivimos tanto y somos tan inteligentes.

En fin. Que llega a dar lástima el nivel de memeces que llegais a decir. Pero entiendo que esto venga de gente que vive en una sociedad donde cualquier mentira y mamarrachada se repite mucho hasta convertirse en "verdad". Si las vacunas mágicas "salvan vidas", cómo no iba a ser posible que comer salchichón te alargue la polla y te haga vivir 200 años.

¿Qué más da? ¿No es tan buena? Yo me alimento a base de vegetales y nunca una "ingesta" de vegetales puso mi salud en riesgo.

¿Cómo es que la carne sí, si tiene tantas propiedades mágicas? ¿Y eso?


----------



## patroclus (5 Jun 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Pero, amo a vé, tu te crees que alguien ha hecho un estudio serio, realizando un seguimiento de lo que han comido los componentes de la muestra a lo largo de 95 años para ver quien se muere antes?
> El veganismo radical y estricto, salvo en aquellas poblaciones remotas que no tienen acceso a proteína animal por falta de poder adquisitivo, es un invento moderno, tan moderno que es imposible realizar un experimento de estas características para medir nada menos que la esperanza de vida. Vamos, que el científico que pretenda hacerlo se jubila antes de terminarlo.
> De verdad, os ponen fakes absurdas en cualquier panfleto y os lo tragáis.



Es que no he leído un enlace, he leído varios. Ahora resulta que es una conspiración mundial el decir que los veganos tienen menos problemas de salud. 
A mí me convencen porque una persona delgada, sin colesterol, tiende a hacer sufrir menos su corazón y sus arterias. Pero nada, tu a lo tuyo y di que un come hamburguesas americano de 150 kgs está con un nivel altísimo de salud.


----------



## Guepardo (5 Jun 2022)

Ok


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *Todo el mundo sabe de sobra que la carne no formó parte de la dieta esencial de la humanidad hasta hace cien años.* Lo sabeis todos de sobra. Ya tuvimos esta conversación unas cuantas veces. Los analfabetos siempre repetís lo mismo pero ya por pura huida hacia adelante
> 
> ¿Sí? Yo *sólo veo carnívoros* dando la brasa en el foro con este tema. ¿Me ves a mí abrir hilos sobre la dieta de los demás? Sois vosotros los obsesivos enfermos.
> 
> Otros* enfermos mentales obsesionados con lo que comen los demás.* Llevamos unos cuantos hoy, ¿eh? Amenazando y pidiendo "respeto".









*Cuando veas omnivoros avisa*






Para eso sobran ejemplos:


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Jun 2022)

Tener amigos veganos es lo mejor, es como el mundo gay, cuando voy de cena con veganos, me siento entre ellos, y me pongo hasta el culo en los entrantes de carne, luego empiezo a comer en plan con gusto, para que les de gana. Que hayan muchos gays es un factor para que mas mujeres estén libre.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (6 Jun 2022)

Que pensabas gilipollas que los veganos eran inmortales.


----------



## Funcional (6 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Es que no he leído un enlace, he leído varios. Ahora resulta que es una conspiración mundial el decir que los veganos tienen menos problemas de salud.
> A mí me convencen porque una persona delgada, sin colesterol, tiende a hacer sufrir menos su corazón y sus arterias. Pero nada, tu a lo tuyo y di que un come hamburguesas americano de 150 kgs está con un nivel altísimo de salud.



No he dicho eso, no recurras a exageraciones para rebatirme. 
A mi también me parece más saludable estar delgado, pero es que me lo parece porque quiero que me lo parezca, no soy médico ni nadie ha demostrado que por estar delgado estés más sano. Y sin colesterol desde luego que no, el colesterol es necesario para la vida y sin colesterol morimos. 
Pero de lo que estamos hablando es de si los seres humanos están configurados para ser carnívoros, omnívoros o vegetarianos y de si prescindir de nutrientes es saludable o no.


----------



## Josant2022 (6 Jun 2022)

El veganismo etc son nuevas formas de fascismo. Ideologías irracionales que cíclicamente se abren paso en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Wein (6 Jun 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> La generación con más esperanza de vida de la historia, que son los viejos de ahora, buenas chuletadas y parrilladas que se han comido.



los viejos de ahora comian poca carne

España ha quintuplicado su consumo de carne en el último medio siglo

*Hemos pasado de tomar 20 a 93 kilos al año

La FAO comenzó a recopilar información en 1961, cuando España ocupaba la posición 59 en consumo de carne, con 21,8 kilos al año por habitante. *


----------



## qbit (6 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres son muy egocéntricas y al poner tan en exceso su atención en sí mismas y no en el mundo exterior, son más propensas a caer en esas obsesiones sobre qué comer, su salud. Esta meditaba 4 horas/día y luego andaba otras 2 horas. No la quedaba tiempo para poner su atención en algo que no fuera mirarse el ombligo.


----------



## Froco (6 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Si de mi dependiera a todos los vegetarianos se les debería prohibir consumir suplementos.
> 
> A ver cuánto les duraba entonces la tontería...



No, eso no. Lo que los privaba era de asistencia sanitaria gratuita. Pero como a los fumadores o alcoholicos con todas las enfermedades relacionadas con sus vicios.


----------



## InigoMontoya (6 Jun 2022)

vegana muerta abono pa mi huerta


----------



## EnergiaLibre (6 Jun 2022)

pos aver comido nabo y sabo


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Jun 2022)

Es voluntad de Dios que el mal fruto de su huerto perezca antes de tiempo. 

No hace falta ser drogadicto o alcoholico para ser un desecho social y humano.


----------



## XRL (6 Jun 2022)

ok


----------



## Alicantropo (6 Jun 2022)

VEGA-noo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Jun 2022)

Aquí en este hilo, en la primera página para ser más precisos, hay un ignorante que confunde *vegetarianismo* (*gente que incluye en su dieta huevos y leche*) con veganismo (gente que no consume *NADA* de origen animal, que es el caso que nos ocupa), y sostiene que los *vegetarianos* tienen que tomar suplementos... y que hay que prohibiírselos!!! 

Y lo peor de todo es que treinta y pico ignorantes le han dado un thank a esta cuñadil opinión, por llamarlo de alguna manera...

Este es el nivel Maribel.

No lo cito por que lo tengo en el ignore, pero difícil no es identificarlo. Ya me diréis que déficit de vitamina D y grasas saturadas de origen animal, por poner un ejemplo, va a tener un vegetariano que bebe leche entera, come yogures y mantequilla y que se come la ensaladilla rusa con huevo y mayonesa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Ya lo dejaron bien claro esos antepasados.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080337




No seas magufo, eran amiwuitos y estaban jugando a tirarle un palito.


----------



## Arthas98 (6 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



Porque los que no comen se pasan el día llamándote asesino y piden la ilegalización de la ganadería


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Y los necrófagos??
> Somos muchísimo más esenciales que vosotros.
> Deja de enfocarte en lo más llamativo.
> Con un poco de enjuague bucal nos organizamos.



Por eso acaban chupando falos para cubrir un minimo de proteinas, se lo pide el cuerpo.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



"Me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo...".

Según tu propia argumentación a otro forero, un analfabeto que usa mal el singular y el plural en una misma oración, debe ser un gran contaminador vegano. Supongo que la falta de hierro y proteínas te hace cometer tales errores.


----------



## Roquete (6 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


>



Disculpa, pero esta señora solo comía fruta. No seas como OK Diario.


----------



## Roquete (6 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Tener amigos veganos es lo mejor, es como el mundo gay, cuando voy de cena con veganos, me siento entre ellos, y me pongo hasta el culo en los entrantes de carne, luego empiezo a comer en plan con gusto, para que les de gana. Que hayan muchos gays es un factor para que mas mujeres estén libre.



Por la historieta que te montas uno puede deducir que no tienes amigos, ni veganos ni carnívoros ni come-doritos.


----------



## Roquete (6 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Cuando los simios se vieron forzados a adaptarse a la sabana algunos se volvieron veganos y otros carnívoros. Los veganos se extinguieron y los carnívoros evolucionaron en humanos. La antropología da por hecho desde hace décadas que la ingesta de carne fue esencial para el desarrollo del cerebro.



@ATARAXIO , ¿lo que dice esta persona es cierto?


----------



## DDT (6 Jun 2022)

Cada uno que haga lo que quiera pero sin tratar de imponer sus gustos ni sus ideas a los demás. Si después enferman y se mueren es su problema.


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Jun 2022)

auyador dijo:


> Espero este titular de los que comen carne asaltando un restaurante de los que no comen carne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espera,espera. Pero toma asiento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @ATARAXIO , ¿lo que dice esta persona es cierto?



Es exactamente lo contrario. 

Si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos , es un claro indicativo que somos una especie débil que le resulta muy difícil sobrevivir .

Existimos porque evolucionamos para alimentarnos con las semillas de las hierbas que están por todos lados en la sabana :* los cereales. *
El trigo es una hierba . También porque aprendimos a aprovechar cualquier materia orgánica que no nos matase. Para descubrir las plantas que nos drogan, en el camino hubo muchos envenenamientos. 

Las mujeres son más aptas para trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios, porque durante decenas de miles de años su principal función, además de tener un bebé pegado a una teta, era moler semillas con dos piedras . Ese comportamiento impreso en la mente hace posible que existan cajeras de supermercado por ejemplo . 

En la granja de mi abuelo todavía había un molino de piedra que todos suponían que era un incómodo sillón donde los niños a veces tomábamos el sol ... Hasta que un día descubrí el rodillo en la bodega y me di cuenta de lo que era. Por lo tanto todavía no hace mucho que vuestros abuelos vivían como los africanos que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra . El mundo actual es una distopía recién inventada. 

























No somos depredadores . Ni tenemos garras ni colmillos para perseguir y cazar a las presas . Si alguien es tan ingenuo de suponer que los animales que son depredados esperan a que los cacen es que no entiende nada de como funciona el tema. 
Los depredadores que son extremadamente ágiles y violentos tienen muchas crías porque cada vez que van a buscar comida se juegan la vida y muchos mueren. Si no tuviesen tantas crías se habrían extinguido . 
Una gacela tiene dos afiladas lanzas que sabe utilizar con mucha destreza para defender su vida.


Incluso es difícil para un cazador con escopeta matar conejos y perdices .

¿ de verdad nadie ha visto a un banderillero y como le persigue el toro ? ¿ de verdad nadie ha visto en los encierros la tremenda violencia y fuerza que tiene un simple toro que puede arrasar con un grupo de humanos en dos minutos ? 

Pues imagínense una manada de bisontes ! 
Los arcos y las flechas son algo muy reciente . En términos evolutivos son casi como la llegada de los teléfonos móviles. Pero nuestra especie tiene decenas de miles de años comiendo y sobreviviendo antes de que alguien pudiese tener la habilidad de usar las flechas para cazar. Por otra parte ya comenté infinidad de veces que no dan las cuentas :

Un bisonte o una manda de bisontes que hipotéticamente hubiesen tirado por un acantilado para cazarlos a los 3 días empiezan a pudrirse .
Teniendo en cuenta que tardan años en crecer y sólo tienen una cría ... en un año habrían exterminado a todos los bisontes del territorio.

La españoles de esta generación son tan ingenuos de pensar que había cría intensiva de ganado, mataderos, transporte con frigorífico, supermercados con bandejas de poliespán y todo accesible .

¿ por qué no se preocupan un poco de averiguar cuanta carne comen en la India o en cualquier otro país en donde viven 8 mil millones de habitantes ?


----------



## Manosnegras (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es exactamente lo contrario.
> 
> Si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos , es un claro indicativo que somos una especie débil que le resulta muy difícil sobrevivir .
> 
> ...



Lleva razón en alguno de sus argumentos principales pero no entiendo que quiere explicar.

Somos super-depredadores, tanto de vida vegetal como animal. Ya dije que negar eso es para ni prestarle atención pero le voy a rebatir algunas cosas que me han llamado la atención.

El uso de herramientas ya se da hasta en primates, no debe de haber un gran salto evolutivo para que aprendan a usar lanzas o trampas, no necesariamente tendrían que usar arcos que desconozco si serán recientes o no en términos evolutivos. Recordemos que los aztecas disponían de arcos y no conocían ni la rueda.






Pintura rupestre levantina, en el paleolítico.

Somos omnívoros y eso es rotundo. De igual manera que no hemos subsistido solo de carne, tampoco lo hemos hecho solo de vegetales pero de lo que estoy seguro es de que la inteligencia llegó principalmente por dos factores, ser animales sociales y afinar técnicas para cazar, pues tenemos el hándicap (por lo que expones de no tener atributos de depredador) de que para sobrevivir teníamos que refinar más aún las técnicas. No quiere decir que la carne per sé nos haga más inteligentes, solo que hemos evolucionado gracias a lo anteriormente dicho y que es una parte fundamental de nuestra dieta, de lo contrario podríamos comer muchos más vegetales que para nosotros como no herbívoros son venenosos.

Y definitivamente había cría de ganado, solo tiene que mirar tribus africanas que no han llegado ni a la edad del cobre.







Que coman más o menos cantidad de carne en India, los pobres o cualquier argumento de ese estilo se basa en necesidad pura y dura. La carne siempre va a ser un recurso más caro porque consume el propio cereal del que podrían alimentarse las personas.

Por otra parte, en la antigüedad no existían las cosas modernas que usted expone pero no quiere decir que no existiesen métodos alternativos de conservación de alimentos, ¿Le suena la salmuera o el ahumado? Métodos de conservación existen desde el paleolítico, que usted los desconozca no significa que no estuviesen más o menos desarrollados dependiendo del periodo histórico.

Insisto, el único argumento para ser vegetariano o vegano es *moral o ecológico*, y me parece muy bien, pero no intenten dar lecciones de historia porque no se sostiene por ningún lado, ni antropológica ni fisiológicamente, porque es quedar mal allá por donde alguien con algo de cultura e interés por la historia os rebata.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Lleva razón en alguno de sus argumentos principales pero no entiendo que quiere explicar.
> 
> El uso de herramientas ya se da hasta en primates, no debe de haber un gran salto evolutivo para que aprendan a usar lanzas o trampas, no necesariamente tendrían que usar arcos que desconozco si serán recientes o no en términos evolutivos. Recordemos que los aztecas disponían de arcos y no conocían ni la rueda.
> 
> ...



habéis construido una ficción para encajar supersticiones. 

Si eres capaz de entender que una amplia mayoría de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, sin contar generaciones pasadas creen que después de muertos resucitarán en una vida eterna ( y probablemente tú también ) ¿ cómo no van a creer cualquier otra tontería ? 

Las razas de vacas africanas evidentemente han sido llevadas a las tribus desde la civilización y allí se usan como moneda. 
Si se las comen se quedan sin vacas. 

Es el trasiego de las mismas vacas que pasan de mano en mano. Con ellas se pagan las dotes de las jóvenes casaderas y otro tipo de mercancías que son los verdaderos alimentos. Habláis por hablar sin tener conocimiento de lo que realmente sucede en el mundo y lo que ha sucedido. 

No habéis invertido ni un minuto en comprobar si las burradas consensuadas se sostienen. 

Somos inteligentes por ser parientes de los monos. Todas las especies de monos son muy inteligentes ( incluidos los gorilas que son vegetarianos ) .

Si cazar o comer carne fuese la razón para el desarrollo de la inteligencia los felinos no serían tan tontos. 

Los loros ( que son los monos de las aves y comen frutas y semillas ) son infinitamente más inteligentes que las aves rapaces . por no hablar de los elefantes .... 

en cualquier caso la inteligencia de todas las especies es absoluta. Simplemente viven en su dimensión. 
Si un delfín te observa nadando pensará que eres un ser muy patoso.


----------



## Manosnegras (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> habéis construido una ficción para encajar supersticiones.
> 
> Si eres capaz de entender que una amplia mayoría de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, sin contar generaciones pasadas creen que después de muertos resucitarán en una vida eterna ( y probablemente tú también ) ¿ cómo no van a creer cualquier otra tontería ?
> 
> ...



Eres incapaz de razonar que quizás se deba a uno de los argumentos que te he expuesto, que es la socialización. Los gorilas está demostrado que son omnívoros (solo hay que ver su fisiología) aunque principalmente recurran a una dieta herbívora, por adaptación al entorno y las vacas no se han llevado desde la civilización, las consumen desde tiempos inmemoriales, otra cosa es India, quizás le hace falta ver algún documental.

Pero bueno, que la historia es ficción, la antropología es machista (te vendría bien leer a grandes antropólogos que nadie se atreve a cuestionar como Juan L. Arsuaga, William R. Leonard, Leslie C. Aiello o Peter Wheelery), la tierra es plana, en fin, por algo somos la primera potencia mundial y tú escribes desde la barra del bar, saludos.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Dejad que el darwinismo actúe.



Exacto. La naturaleza es muy sabia y lo suyo es que siga su curso.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

fijo que se vacunó, imbéciles covidiotas los hay en todos los sectores.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Eres incapaz de razonar que quizás se deba a uno de los argumentos que te he expuesto, que es la socialización. Los gorilas está demostrado que son omnívoros (solo hay que ver su fisiología) aunque principalmente recurran a una dieta herbívora, por adaptación al entorno y las vacas no se han llevado desde la civilización, las consumen desde tiempos inmemoriales, otra cosa es India, quizás le hace falta ver algún documental.
> 
> Pero bueno, que la historia es ficción, la antropología es machista (te vendría bien leer a grandes antropólogos que nadie se atreve a cuestionar como Juan L. Arsuaga, William R. Leonard, Leslie C. Aiello o Peter Wheelery), la tierra es plana, en fin, por algo somos la primera potencia mundial y tú escribes desde la barra del bar, saludos.



omnívoro es una categoría etológica en primer lugar, todos los animales pueden comer de todo y digerirlo en mayor o menor grado si pueden acceder a ello, , si analizas todas las adaptaciones anatómicas y fisiológicas específicas relacionadas con la obtención, digestión y asimilación de alimentos, no hay manera de concluir que un gorila o un ser humano debiera comer la misma dieta que puede comer un oso, que es un verdadero omnívoro.

Desde dentadura, longitud del tubo digestivo, producción de enzimas específicas (el primate que más amilasa produce de todos somos nosotros), papilas gustativas especializadas para lo dulce (la carne cruda sabe a NADA), repulsión por los cadáveres, resistencia a la acumulación de colesterol, ausencia de uricasa, etc, etc, etc

Vivís en los mundos de piruleta de un sistema que lleva décadas promocionando el consumo de alimentos de origen animal como el eje central de la dieta humana, cuando miles de millones de seres humanos no llevan esa dieta ni nunca la han llevado, incluso en el paleolítico, donde la recolección fue el eje de la supervivencia de la tribu en la mayor parte de las latitudes (no somos cazadores natos, y nunca fuimos buenos cazadores hasta que llegaron ciertas herramientas hace unas pocas decenas de miles de años, además de que la caza es una fuente de alimentos muchos menos predictiva y segura que la recolección y después la agricultura).


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es exactamente lo contrario.
> 
> Si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos , es un claro indicativo que somos una especie débil que le resulta muy difícil sobrevivir .
> 
> ...



por no hablar de la subnormalidad que es pensar que si desaparecen los árboles, los monos emigran o se adaptan sin necesidad de dejar de ser monos, como los babuínos o muchas especies de macacos, como una que hay que vive en etiopía que come granos principalmente.

No se sabe porqué evolucionó el homínido ancestral en seres humanos, es así de sencillo, porque no existe una teoría de la evolución.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> por no hablar de la subnormalidad que es pensar que si desaparecen los árboles, los monos emigran o se adaptan sin necesidad de dejar de ser monos, como los babuínos o muchas especies de macacos, como una que hay que vive en etiopía que come granos principalmente.
> 
> No se sabe porqué evolucionó el homínido ancestral en seres humanos, es así de sencillo, porque no existe una teoría de la evolución.



Somos a un chimpancé lo que un burro es a un caballo o una cebra :

Diferentes especies del mismo género.

Se clasifican a los seres vivos por clase, orden, familia, género y especie.


La clasificación es una forma de intentar poner orden en la enorme diversidad de vida que hay en el planeta.

Pero para confundirte todavía más entre un ratón, un jabalí , un delfín , un mono o un ser humano..... las diferencias son solo estéticas porque realmente somos lo mismo.
solo hay que abrir un cerdo para darse cuenta de que es exactamente igual a un ser humano.

La enorme maleabilidad de los cuerpos se puede ver por ejemplo en las razas de perros, donde el mismo animal es tan diferente como un bulldog y un galgo o un chihuahua.

Si se hace un análisis genético entre cualquier raza de perro, no se puede averiguar qué raza es porque en teoría es el mismo animal.


----------



## Manosnegras (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Si se hace un análisis genético entre cualquier raza de perro, no se puede averiguar qué raza es porque en teoría es el mismo animal.*



Que nivel Maribel... ¿sabes lo que es el adn? ¿fuiste al colegio de pequeño? Se descubrió en 1862 y desde entonces se han hecho innumerables avances, toma anda para que se lo hagas a tu chucho:




__





Raza Canina: Identifica la raza de tu perro | EasyDNA España


Prueba de ADN para perros. Esta prueba se hace para los perros de raza mixta y no determinará si su perro es de raza pura.




easydna.es




También hay pruebas para ver si tenéis un cromosoma de más pero eso es harina de otro costal.



Sunwukung dijo:


> fijo que se vacunó, imbéciles covidiotas los hay en todos los sectores.



A eso no se le llama vacuna e iba en contra del método científico, así que no.



Sunwukung dijo:


> Vivís en los mundos de piruleta de un sistema que lleva décadas promocionando el consumo de alimentos de origen animal como el eje central de la dieta humana, cuando miles de millones de seres humanos no llevan esa dieta ni nunca la han llevado, incluso en el paleolítico, donde la recolección fue el eje de la supervivencia de la tribu en la mayor parte de las latitudes (no somos cazadores natos, y nunca fuimos buenos cazadores hasta que llegaron ciertas herramientas hace unas pocas decenas de miles de años, además de que la caza es una fuente de alimentos muchos menos predictiva y segura que la recolección y después la agricultura).



Más bien sois vosotros los que vivís en el mundo de la piruleta aplicando ideologías y moralismo, vais en pos de un artificio ideado para enfrentar a la población.

La recolección y agricultura ha sido el pilar de la supervivencia, no el factor evolutivo desencadenante. Si no creéis las evidencias históricas ni anatómicas al menos podríais creer en estudios científicos serios



https://www.nature.com/articles/nature16990.epdf?referrer_access_token=8FFCb_f3Nvv-byqIVpAn69RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0M8YcVenEcO7CgRz5HSvoTFoxs-22vo5cVzlc-7sejkjL83ZSX8tCP9TAi4GEE5frJaJMgJRLWWJOIVMjH_elhY69jgu1488WgShpOYsH8D9214EThdWHuzLd4l2LoV3mM6jdFq_ncujSa9bB6y81sorCLhZUgU0Us81ef8VrSaHQ%3D%3D&tracking_referrer=time.com



Te lo resumen mal aquí: 









Harvard derrotó al veganismo: por qué la carne es esencial


Un estudio de la Universidad de Harvard estableció que el consumo de proteínas animales ha sido determinante para el desarrollo humano, incluso antes de que el fuego se usara para cocinar




www.infobae.com





Pero bueno, no entraréis en razón por más estudios científicos que saquen al respecto, aunque lo que se busque actualmente precisamente es negar el acceso a la carne en pos de una ideología progre, resiliente y ecosostenible.


----------



## Escombridos (6 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo obvio que es que comer carne no beneficia especialmente a la inteligencia (si no, no te dedicarías a ver vídeos de Youtube de estos con una foto y un texto leído por una máquina y compartirlos en un foro como si fuesen noticias reales y serias), me gustaría enfocarme en los más llamativo, que es por qué los que comen animales tienen tanta obsesión con los que no los comen : )



No se puede luchar contra la naturaleza, no se puede intelectualizar todo, es nuestra naturaleza la que nos hace comer carne, es nuestro organismo quien se nutre de la carne. Que no tenemos 5 estómagos como las vacas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que nivel Maribel... ¿sabes lo que es el adn? ¿fuiste al colegio de pequeño? Se descubrió en 1862 y desde entonces se han hecho innumerables avances, toma anda para que se lo hagas a tu chucho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LAS RAZAS DE PERROS SON CONSENSOS ACERCA DE COMO LLAMARLE A DETERMINADAS MUTACIONES QUE ELIGIERON PARA QUE SE REPRODUJESEN . 

Pero las razas de perros no existen como si fuese una especie. 

Todos los miles de millones de pollos que se consumen cada año en el mundo son descendientes de un único individuo que se le llamó RAZA BROILER. Claro que se puede rastrear ese genoma igual que tú eres hijo de tu padre. Es lo mismo ! 

Todos los rubios y rubias que existen en el planeta y han existido descienden de un único individuo ¿ te aclara eso mejor tu confusión ? 

por lo demás lo que ofrece esa empresa de detectar la raza del perro es una estafa . 
La raza de un perro es lo que ves con tus ojos. Todo lo demás son cuentos.


----------



## Manosnegras (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LAS RAZAS DE PERROS SON CONSENSOS ACERCA DE COMO LLAMARLE A DETERMINADAS MUTACIONES QUE ELIGIERON PARA QUE SE REPRODUJESEN .
> 
> Pero las razas de perros no existen como si fuese una especie.
> 
> ...



A ver, las razas, subespecies o cómo lo quieras llamar son características genotípicas y fenotípicas que se transmiten por herencia genética. De igual manera que puedes determinar por el genoma si un cerdo es distinto a una oveja, puedes analizar el genoma de un pastor alemán y puedes determinar si se diferencia a los de un chihuahua. Hasta ahí creo que me darás la razón .

¿Que la determinación de una raza son consensos? Pues sí, claro, cuando hay cambios significativos pero como en las especies, también son mutaciones, solo que se cataloga como especie porque se pueden reproducir entre ellos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Jun 2022)

Yo no soy vegano, pero con la alimentación y suplementación adecuada un vegano está al 100% de salud, y lo sé por un par de conocidos que llevan 10+ años en la mierda ésta de comer yerba.

En cualquier caso, ya es mejor que comer doritos y beber monster como el 90% de la población de este foro.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Jun 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Vegano no era, sino vegetariano a secas, pero el ejemplo sirve. Hitler. Pero sano de cabeza para arriba, lo que es sano, no lo tengo claro.
> 
> No conozco un solo vegano al que no le falte un hervor.



Era omnívoro, pero el ejemplo sirve. Stalin. Pero sano de cabeza para arriba, lo que es sano, no lo tengo claro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> A ver, las razas, subespecies o cómo lo quieras llamar son características genotípicas y fenotípicas que se transmiten por herencia genética. De igual manera que puedes determinar por el genoma si un cerdo es distinto a una oveja, puedes analizar el genoma de un pastor alemán y puedes determinar si se diferencia a los de un chihuahua. Hasta ahí creo que me darás la razón .
> 
> ¿Que la determinación de una raza son consensos? Pues sí, claro, cuando hay cambios significativos pero como en las especies, también son mutaciones, solo que se cataloga como especie porque se pueden reproducir entre ellos.



Por lo tanto si los negros tienen un genoma diferente a los blancos ...

no sólo son otra " raza " sino otra especie ¿ no ?


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que nivel Maribel... ¿sabes lo que es el adn? ¿fuiste al colegio de pequeño? Se descubrió en 1862 y desde entonces se han hecho innumerables avances, toma anda para que se lo hagas a tu chucho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tú eres el que está adoctrinado porque el sistema lleva promoviendo el consumo de carne, lácteos y huevos desde hace más de cien años, el sistema, por eso sales a la calle y preguntas de donde se sacan las proteínas, de la carne, de dónde se saca el calcio, de los lácteos, aún cuando más de tres cuartas partes de la humanidad tradicionalmente no han consumido lácteos ni los consumen, menos en las cantidades desde la invención de los refrigeradores, y la carne lo mismo.

La carne ni ningún alimento han sido desencadenante evolutivo de nada, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza y carecemos de cualquier adaptación específica para el consumo de grandes cantidades de carne.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Jun 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> La generación con más esperanza de vida de la historia, que son los viejos de ahora, buenas chuletadas y parrilladas que se han comido.



Y a precios que sus nietos no podrán ni soñar.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Manosnegras (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto si los negros tienen un genoma diferente a los blancos ...
> 
> no sólo son otra " raza " sino otra especie ¿ no ?











Especie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Subespecie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org








Sunwukung dijo:


> tú eres el que está adoctrinado porque el sistema lleva promoviendo el consumo de carne, lácteos y huevos desde hace más de cien años, el sistema, por eso sales a la calle y preguntas de donde se sacan las proteínas, de la carne, de dónde se saca el calcio, de los lácteos, aún cuando más de tres cuartas partes de la humanidad tradicionalmente no han consumido lácteos ni los consumen, menos en las cantidades desde la invención de los refrigeradores, y la carne lo mismo.
> 
> La carne ni ningún alimento han sido desencadenante evolutivo de nada, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza y carecemos de cualquier adaptación específica para el consumo de grandes cantidades de carne.



Todo una conspiración para hacer que consumamos carne y lácteos con el objetivo de.... Umm.... De que seamos unos asesinos? la conspiración de las cárnicas.
Léase la biblia por ejemplo, verá cuantos pastores había por metro cuadrado













Y podría seguir con millones de ejemplos pero que pereza, no lo vas querer ver de todas formas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Especie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empecé a estudiar la clasificación de los animales a los 8 años cuando me dio por coleccionar las fichas que enviaban por correo y esperaba con ilusión . 
Desde la fecha han pasado muchos años y le he dedicado mucho tiempo de mi vida. 

De la misma manera que el consenso científico en tiempos de Darwin estaba totalmente en la inopia actualmente es algo parecido. 
Son simples consensos pero todo es discutible.

Es muy interesante la convergencia evolutiva que es lo que hace que un delfín se parezca a un tiburón aún siendo especies muy alejadas y diferentes . Por decirte otro ejemplo que la gente no tiene ni idea son los halcones.

LOS HALCONES NO SON ÁGUILAS . SON LOROS QUE HAN EVOLUCIONADO PARA HACERSE CARNÍVOROS Y ESA CONVERGENCIA LES HA HECHO PARECIDOS A LAS ÁGUILAS. 










Secuencian el genoma de los halcones peregrino y sacre


En un estudio conjunto, publicado en la revista Nature Genetics, investigadores de la Universidad de Cardiff (Reino Unido), el centro BGI de Pekín, la empresa International Wildlife Consultants y el Hospital de Halcones de Abu Dabi, han completado la secuenciación del genoma del halcón peregrino...




www.agenciasinc.es













Los genes que convierten a los loros en los humanos del mundo de las aves (Published 2018)


Los loros y algunas otras aves longevas comparten cambios en un conjunto de 344 genes que participarían en diversos procesos que influyen en la esperanza de vida, como la forma en que el cuerpo de las aves repara el ADN, afronta el cáncer o controla el crecimiento celular.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Especie - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




espero que por lo menos te hayas leído los artículos de la wikipedia que me envías . 

_
*La determinación de los límites de una especie es puramente subjetiva* y, por tanto, expuesta a la interpretación personal. Algunos conceptos usuales son antiquísimos, muy anteriores al establecimiento científico de esta categoría taxonómica. Por el contrario, existen otros de límites muy vagos, en los cuales los sistemáticos están en completo desacuerdo. Si las especies fueran inmutables, se podría definir fácilmente cada una de ellas diciendo que es el conjunto de individuos (que fueron, que son y que serán, de no extinguirse) de caracteres cualitativamente idénticos. Una entidad así determinada no es realmente una especie, sino lo que usualmente se llama una línea pura o un clon._


----------



## gromenauer (6 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La carne ni ningún alimento han sido desencadenante evolutivo de nada, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza y carecemos de cualquier adaptación específica para el consumo de grandes cantidades de carne.



Yo no diria evolutivo, pero si determinante en el desarollo de civilizaciones.

Las primeras civilizaciones, como minimo tenian un alimento de origen animal en su dieta: Carne del ganado, pescado o huevos.

Evidentemente, eso no significa que lo consumieran con la misma cantidad que la actual, pero que si formaba parte de su alimentación.


----------



## Manosnegras (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> espero que por lo menos te hayas leído los artículos de la wikipedia que me envías .
> 
> 
> _*La determinación de los límites de una especie es puramente subjetiva* y, por tanto, expuesta a la interpretación personal. Algunos conceptos usuales son antiquísimos, muy anteriores al establecimiento científico de esta categoría taxonómica. Por el contrario, existen otros de límites muy vagos, en los cuales los sistemáticos están en completo desacuerdo. Si las especies fueran inmutables, se podría definir fácilmente cada una de ellas diciendo que es el conjunto de individuos (que fueron, que son y que serán, de no extinguirse) de caracteres cualitativamente idénticos. Una entidad así determinada no es realmente una especie, sino lo que usualmente se llama una línea pura o un clon._



Básicamente te lo envíe porque el baremo que se usa para determinar si se trata de una especie o subespecie/raza es la capacidad reproductiva. Por supuesto que tiene algo de subjetivo, como por ejemplo que se determine que una golondrina al tener el pecho marrón pertenezca a otra subespecie y por eso se necesita de consenso. En lo que expones estoy totalmente de acuerdo.

Desconocía lo de los halcones, interesante aporte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Básicamente te lo envíe porque el baremo que se usa para determinar si se trata de una especie o subespecie/raza es la capacidad reproductiva. Por supuesto que tiene algo de subjetivo, como por ejemplo que se determine que una golondrina al tener el pecho marrón pertenezca a otra subespecie y por eso se necesita de consenso. En lo que expones estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Desconocía lo de los halcones, interesante aporte.



Por ejemplo el aguila de Harris a pesar de ser un ave con muchos nombres, busardo mixto, halcón Harris (cetrería), gavilán mixto, … se cree que no es estrictamente hablando, ni un halcón, ni un gavilán, ni un águila. En realidad está más relacionada con los ratoneros, como podría sugerir el nombre de su género "Parabuteo", pero tampoco es estrictamente un ratonero. En cualquier caso es una falconiforme, de la familia Accipitridae

orden: falconiformes

familia:accipitridae (aguilas, milanos yaguila pescadora)

subfamilia: accipitrinae (aguilas, milanos y especies afines)

genero: parabuteo (harris,genero monotipico, es decir, solo una especie)

especie: parabuteo unicintus


----------



## Manosnegras (7 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por ejemplo el aguila de Harris a pesar de ser un ave con muchos nombres, busardo mixto, halcón Harris (cetrería), gavilán mixto, … se cree que no es estrictamente hablando, ni un halcón, ni un gavilán, ni un águila. En realidad está más relacionada con los ratoneros, como podría sugerir el nombre de su género "Parabuteo", pero tampoco es estrictamente un ratonero. En cualquier caso es una falconiforme, de la familia Accipitridae
> 
> orden: falconiformes
> 
> ...



Ahí ya me pierdo, soy un analfabeto en géneros, especies, familias, etc y no tengo problema en reconocerlo. Perdone las formas en las que le contesté en más de una ocasión ya que entré anteriormente en esa dinámica con otro forero y seguí con ella, gracias por el aporte


----------



## Manosnegras (7 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto si los negros tienen un genoma diferente a los blancos ...
> 
> no sólo son otra " raza " sino otra especie ¿ no ?



Releyendo tus aportaciones deduzco que estás a favor de la nueva antropología de no catalogar en subespecies o razas y considerar todo lo mismo por el hecho de ser en parte subjetivo, no?

Crees en realidad que, la raza congoide por poner el ejemplo más llamativo, no debería tener distinción de la caucasoide a pesar de las grandes diferencias morfológicas y fisiológicas?

En parte también se debería considerar subjetivo el hecho de que por poder reproducirse o no sea considerada una especie. Ciñiendonos a eso los neandertales que se mezclaron con los homo sapiens eran de la misma especie


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto si los negros tienen un genoma diferente a los blancos ...
> 
> no sólo son otra " raza " sino otra especie ¿ no ?



Yo los considero otra especie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Releyendo tus aportaciones deduzco que estás a favor de la nueva antropología de no catalogar en subespecies o razas y considerar todo lo mismo por el hecho de ser en parte subjetivo, no?
> 
> Crees en realidad que, la raza congoide por poner el ejemplo más llamativo, no debería tener distinción de la caucasoide a pesar de las grandes diferencias morfológicas y fisiológicas?
> 
> En parte también se debería considerar subjetivo el hecho de que por poder reproducirse o no sea considerada una especie. Ciñiendonos a eso los neandertales que se mezclaron con los homo sapiens eran de la misma especie



hay más diversidad genética en una tribu de bosquimanos que en todos los miles de millones de blancos y chinos que existen y han existido en la historia porque descendemos de " un cuello de botella " . Realmente los chinos se parecen todos porque son descendientes de un único individuo que tenía los ojos muy achinados. 

Si te fijas en la cara de un bosquimano puedes ver todas las razas en él porque ellos son el origen ( al margen de pigmeos y otros grupos africanos híbridos de otras especies de humanos que se han extinguido . 

Por cierto que ahí siguen desde hace decenas de miles de años . Forman sus familias y tienen sus hijos y seguirán después de que el feminismo haya exterminado a toda la población occidental.


----------



## Manosnegras (7 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay más diversidad genética en una tribu de bosquimanos que en todos los miles de millones de blancos y chinos que existen y han existido en la historia porque descendemos de " un cuello de botella " . Realmente los chinos se parecen todos porque son descendientes de un único individuo que tenía los ojos muy achinados.
> 
> Si te fijas en la cara de un bosquimano puedes ver todas las razas en él porque ellos son el origen ( al margen de pigmeos y otros grupos africanos híbridos de otras especies de humanos que se han extinguido .
> 
> Por cierto que ahí siguen desde hace decenas de miles de años . Forman sus familias y tienen sus hijos y seguirán después de que el feminismo haya exterminado a toda la población occidental.



Es una teoría interesante y bastante factible a mi parecer pero no has respondido mi pregunta.
Sin tener ni idea de cuánta diversidad genética existe en realidad pero observando y viendo tan evidente la diferenciación entre fenotipos ¿no crees que se deba catalogar diferentes razas o subespecies?

Y eso de que seguirán ahí... los congoides hasta donde yo sé han reducido bastante sus poblaciones y/o desplazado, al ritmo que van no me extrañaría que desapareciesen sin ni siquiera conocer el maravilloso feminismo en unos cuantos siglos, esperemos que no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Es una teoría interesante y bastante factible a mi parecer pero no has respondido mi pregunta.
> Sin tener ni idea de cuánta diversidad genética existe en realidad pero observando y viendo tan evidente la diferenciación entre fenotipos ¿no crees que se deba catalogar diferentes razas o subespecies?
> 
> Y eso de que seguirán ahí... los congoides hasta donde yo sé han reducido bastante sus poblaciones y/o desplazado, al ritmo que van no me extrañaría que desapareciesen sin ni siquiera conocer el maravilloso feminismo en unos cuantos siglos, esperemos que no.



Yo tengo amigos mulatos que son gente excelente, amigos dominicanos y colombianos qué son la mejor gente que he conocido en mi vida.
También he vivido en San Sebastián en los años del terrorismo y sé lo hijosdeputa qué son los vascos.

Por no hablar de los catalanes criminales y terroristas que quieren destruir España.

Por lo tanto al margen de consideraciones genéticas y de lo que es un país y su población, después está cada persona.

Los negros se han contribuido mucho a la cultura universal aunque sólo fuese con la música y el deporte. Michael Jackson ha hecho feliz a miles de millones de personas y lo sigue haciendo.

Lo que es conveniente que entienda la gente es la importancia de su genética y de transmitirla a la siguiente generación.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

gromenauer dijo:


> Yo no diria evolutivo, pero si determinante en el desarollo de civilizaciones.
> 
> Las primeras civilizaciones, como minimo tenian un alimento de origen animal en su dieta: Carne del ganado, pescado o huevos.
> 
> Evidentemente, eso no significa que lo consumieran con la misma cantidad que la actual, pero que si formaba parte de su alimentación.



Es al revés, toda civilización que merezca tal nombre gira en torno a la agricultura y a una cereal, un carbohidrato, principal o representativo, el arroz, el trigo, el maíz, la patata, el tef, el sorgo, y las tribus más exitosas y sanas tienen la yuca, el yame y otras raíces.

¿Acaso un león produce amilasa en sus saliva?


----------

